# problème gcc durant installation Darwin Ports



## tomdia (14 Décembre 2006)

Lorsque j'essaie de démarrer l'installation  des ports de Darwin avec la commande:
sudo port -d selfupdate

je reçois finalement ce message d'erreur: 
_*checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables*_

j'imagine que mon compilo gcc est mal en point mais faut-il le réinstaller et si oui, comment ?
MERCI


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Décembre 2006)

je ne sais pas quelle version de MAC OS tu as mais si tu es sous Tiger, je te conseille d'aller chercher la derni&#232;re version des outils d&#233;veloppeur sur le site d'Apple (inscription gratuite) et de recommencer :
http://developer.apple.com/


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2006)

Il serait aussi int&#233;ressant de donner quelques informations : par exemple en retournant le r&#233;sultat des commandes : 
	
	



```
uname -sv
```
 et 
	
	



```
gcc --version
```


----------



## (_zoé_) (9 Juin 2009)

J'ai un problème analogue. J'ai installé le port darwin mais quand je fais selfupdate -d voici le résultat d'erreur:



%$ sudo port -d selfupdate
DEBUG: Synchronizing ports tree(s)
Synchronizing local ports tree from rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/ports/
DEBUG: /usr/bin/rsync -rtzv --delete-after rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/ports/ /opt/local/var/macports/sources/rsync.macports.org/release/ports
rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.macports.org 873: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at /SourceCache/rsync/rsync-35.2/rsync/clientserver.c(105) [receiver=2.6.9]
Error: Synchronization of the local ports tree failed doing rsync
DEBUG: Couldn't sync the ports tree: Synchronization of 1 source(s) failed
    while executing
"macports::selfupdate [array get global_options]"
Error: /opt/local/bin/port: port selfupdate failed: Couldn't sync the ports tree: Synchronization of 1 source(s) failed

alors j'ai fait un selfupdate simplement mais sans plus de succès:

%$ sudo port  selfupdate

MacPorts base version 1.700 installed
Downloaded MacPorts base version 1.710

Installing new MacPorts release in /opt/local as root:admin - TCL-PACKAGE in /Library/Tcl; Permissions: 0755

Error: /opt/local/bin/port: port selfupdate failed: Error installing new MacPorts base: shell command "cd /opt/local/var/macports/sources/rsync.macports.org/release/base && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-tclpackage=/Library/Tcl --with-install-user=root --with-install-group=admin --with-directory-mode=0755 && make && make install" returned error 1
Command output: checking build system type... i686-apple-darwin9.6.2
checking host system type... i686-apple-darwin9.6.2
checking target system type... i686-apple-darwin9.6.2
checking MacPorts version... 1.7.1
checking for sw_vers... sw_vers
checking Mac OS X version... 10.5.6
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: in `/opt/local/var/macports/sources/rsync.macports.org/release/base':
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.



Des idées?

J'ai tapé vos deux commandes qui donnent:


%$ uname -sv
Darwin Darwin Kernel Version 9.6.2: Tue Jan 13 20:42:22 PST 2009; root:xnu-1228.9.80~1/RELEASE_I386


La seconde commande n'est pas reconnue!

gcc --version
-bash: gcc: command not found

Je vous remercie d'avance!!! Je viens tout juste de switcher donc je suis une newbie...


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2009)

Il faudrait commencer par installer les outils de développement disponibles sur le DVD d'installation de ton Mac ou sur le site des développeurs Mac. De la sorte, tu auras un compilateur, ce qui est le strict minimum pour utiliser MacPorts.


----------



## (_zoé_) (9 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup. Je vais essayer de les installer. Question d'idiote: c'est lequel des CDs? 15-inch Mac Book Pro application install DVD ou MAX OS X install DVD?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

Encore plus stupide comme question...ou puis-je trouver un tutorial pour ça...


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2009)

Ce que tu peux faire est t'inscrire (gratuitement) au site des développeurs Mac et télécharger la dernière version des outils de développement Apple.
Sur les DVD, je pense que c'est dans celui de OS X, dans une section de produits additionnels.

En terme d'installation, il n'y a rien de mystérieux : tu double-cliques sur le paquetage et tu suis les instructions.


----------



## (_zoé_) (9 Juin 2009)

En fait, j'ai trouvé. Et apparemment j'ai déjà un compilateur c installé. Je ne sais pas si j'ai besoin de system Tools, Unix Development  ou Mac OSX 10.3.9.5 ou WebObject pour faire tourner Python.
Grr....c'est vraiment pas évident d'être un switcher et d'oser enfin toucher un peu à son pc...je suis une vraie débutante! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2009)

Si c'est juste Python, il est déjà installé.

Si GCC est installé, je suis étonné que 
	
	



```
gcc --version
```
ait retourné une erreur.


----------



## (_zoé_) (9 Juin 2009)

En fait j'ai déjà developer tools essentials installé. Est-ce que cela suffit?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

J'aimerai faire tourner Sage sur mon Mac, ainsi que Mercurial et Xfig. Il me faut donc la dernière version de Python apparemment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

En fait tu avais raison. Une fois que j'ai installé les outils de dev. cela fonctionne. Merci Beaucoup!!! Les port darwin sont installés!


----------

